

The Hacker News home button is broken for me - tstegart

It takes me to news.ycombinator.com/news (a broken link) instead of news.ycombinator.com.
======
bmelton
<http://news.ycombinator.com/news> is the home page. You have no troubles.

Edit: It occurs to me that if that link is broken for you, then you might have
troubles, but not because it's linking to the wrong place. I just double-
checked, and there is no difference between the page at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/> and the page at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/news>, and I strongly suspect that /news is the
default route.

~~~
tstegart
Does it work for you? What would make it break for me? Its only that link.
Just says "Unknown"

~~~
bmelton
Yeah, it works perfectly for me.

I'd tell you to try clearing cache, but I'd assume you've already done so. I
can't imagine another scenario that would cause it. Though HN is often flaky,
it seems to be running fairly smooth of late.

